# India to allow surrogacy for singles



## kare72 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi a few people had mentioned in different posts that they would not be able to go to India for surrogacy. Hopefully, it looks like the government has had a change of mind. Not sure when this is happening but will update if I hear more. Here is link: http://www.indianexpress.com/news/govt-set-to-allow-visas-to-singles-too-for-surrogacy/1121434/ We attended clinic in India and were thankfully blessed with our little girl back in September. Best wishes, K


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

the difficulty also is legally gaining a parental order in the UK when you return as a single person you can't do this at present


----------



## kare72 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi I in ireland so not sure re parental order but when we were picking up daughter we met a couple who were not married and their daughter was born twowks ago. There are three other fathers who have brought children hometo uk so not sure. Just passing on the word that India may be starting for singles again. Best wishes.


----------

